# Ερασιτεχνική αρχαιολογία και ανασκαφικός τουρισμός



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2014)

Ενας 69χρονος Αγγλος, πρώην ναυτικός στο αμερικανικό ναυτικό, δήλωσε φέτος για πρώτη φορά ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσει τις ανασκαφές στα Αντικύθηρα. Στην ίδια ομάδα θα είναι και ένας πολιτικός μηχανικός, ένας γεωπόνος, άνθρωποι διαφορετικής προέλευσης, ηλικίας, οικονομικής δυνατότητας, με κοινό πάθος: την αρχαιολογική ανασκαφή. Πρέπει να ενισχυθεί το ενδιαφέρον τους ή όχι; Οι απαντήσεις είναι τρεις: ναι, ναι μεν αλλά, όχι. Η τρίτη κατά σειρά δεν αποτελεί ούτε αντικείμενο συζήτησης. Δεν εμπίπτει καν στον διαχωρισμό αναχρονισμός - πρωτοπορία. Δηλώνει μόνο άρνηση και εμπλοκή σε ψυχοπαθολογικές καταστάσεις για τις οποίες είναι αρμόδια άλλη επιστήμη. Η δεύτερη απάντηση, που εμφανίζεται ισορροπημένη, υπερασπιστής του μέτρου και της σύνεσης, φλερτάρει πολύ συχνά με την τρίτη. Γέρνει, με διαλλακτικό επικάλυμμα, προς την άρνηση, την αντίσταση σε οτιδήποτε ανοίγει ένα «κλειστό επάγγελμα» στην κοινωνία. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, ο φόβος μπροστά στην κοινωνικοποίηση των αρχαιοτήτων, βαφτίζεται διάσωση και προστασία. Η πρώτη, θετική απάντηση - στάση εμπεριέχει όρους και όρια, με την προϋπόθεση όμως να διευκολύνουν και όχι να παρεμποδίζουν ό,τι αποκαλείται αρχαιολογικός (ή και ανασκαφικός) τουρισμός.

Περισσότερα στο ενδιαφέρον άρθρο της Μαρίας Κατσουνάκη.

Αλήθεια, ποια είναι η άποψή σας;


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2014)

Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι είναι πολύ καλή εμπορική ιδέα να δίνεις τη δυνατότητα σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να παρακολουθήσει μια ανασκαφή ή μια σειρά μαθήματα περί ανασκαφών με πρακτική εξάσκηση. Όπως τα νησιά μας έχουν "κέντρα" κλπ που πάνε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για διακοπές με μαθήματα μαγειρικής ή καλαθοπλεκτικής. 
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια θα περίμενα να τους πηγαίνουν σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους όπου υπάρχει εδραιωμένη ανασκαφή και να έχουν επαρκή επίβλεψη ώστε και να μην κάνουν ζημιές και να μην το σκάσουν με κανένα πολύτιμο αρχαίο (που βέβαια είναι λιγότερο πιθανό, γιατί τα πολύτιμα τα πάνε αμέσως στις αποθήκες). 
Θα ήθελα επίσης να υπάρχει αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα για μαθητές, με τη δυνατότητα να περάσουν ένα μέρος των διακοπών τους (μια βδομάδα π.χ.) σε μια ανασκαφή. 
Και μια και αρχίσαμε την επιστημονική φαντασία, θα ήθελα να είχε στην τηλεόραση κανένα πρόγραμμα αρχαιολογίας που να μην περιλαμβάνει κάποιον Σοβαρό Αρχαιολόγο να μας μιλάει αφ'υψηλού και να μην εστιάζεται μόνο στους γνωστούς ΑΗΠ του 5ου αιώνα και στον Μ. Αλέξανδρο, αλλά να λέει πρακτικά πράγματα και να κοιτάζει και τα πιο πρόσφατα. Έχω υπόψη μου σχετικό πρόγραμμα του μπιμπισί. 
Δυνατότητες για τέτοια έχουμε- και αρχαιολογικούς χώρους και εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό. 

Πρόσφατα παρακολούθησα ένα MOOC του Χάρβαρντ στο οποίο μία αρχαιολογοϊστορικός κάθε βδομάδα εξέταζε ένα διαφορετικό αντικείμενο από το μουσείο του Χάρβαρντ. Τα αντικείμενα δεν ήταν καμιάς ιδιαίτερης ιστορικής ή αρχαιολογικής αξίας (μια ποδιά φοιτητή, ένα εργαλείο για άλογα που βρέθηκε στην εργαλειοθήκη ενός μάστορα που δεν είχε σχέση με άλογα κλπ), αλλά τα συνέδεε με την ιστορία της εποχής τους και με ένα σωρό άλλες πληροφορίες και στην ουσία ήταν μάθημα ιστορίας των ΗΠΑ ΚΑΙ μάθημα για το πώς εργάζεται ένας ερευνητής. Κάτι αντίστοιχο ελληνικό θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2014)

Εδώ απαγόρευσαν επί ποινή έξωσης τα τραγούδια και τις απαγγελίες στο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου, από σεβασμό, λέει, στο χώρο. Ως συνήθως στην Ελλάδα του φοβικού αυταρχισμού, από την ανοχή στα _Πάο, ολέ!_ πέρασαν αβίαστα στη σιωπή του τάφου. Ακόμα και σχολές που ήρθαν γι' αυτό το σκοπό αλλά δεν είχαν εξασφαλίσει ειδική άδεια αναγκάστηκαν να κάνουν το νούμερό τους εκτός αρχαιολογικού χώρου, στον οποίον βασιλεύει τώρα ησυχία, τάξη και ασφάλεια, εκτός από τα νομίσματα που πέφτουν στη βάση της θυμέλης, κάνα παλαμάκι για την αντήχηση, κάνα τρίψιμο χαρτιού για να "θαυμάσουμε την ακουστική", κλπ. Ο φονταμενταλισμός κάνει κακό στην ψυχική υγεία.


----------



## pidyo (Jul 23, 2014)

Σήμερα κοινοποιήθηκε σε αρμόδιους φορείς έγγραφο του ΥπΠο για τους συμμετέχοντες σε οποιασδήποτε μορφής αρχαιολογική έρευνα, με αυστηρές προειδοποιήσεις για την ευθύνη των φορέων, προφανώς λόγω της ανωτέρω συζήτησης. Το διάβασα διαγωνίως, οπότε δεν πρόσεξα αν αφήνει παραθυράκι ή όχι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2014)

Εάν το ζητούμενο είναι να χτυπήσουμε όλοι μαζί χαρωπά τα χεράκια μας ώστε να περιορισθούν οι ζημίες της γνωστής και μη εξαιρετέας ξενοδοχειακής επένδυσης, ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν θα πάρω. Εάν το ζητούμενο δεν είναι άλλο από το να συνταχθούμε με λογικές του επιπέδου "ρε μάγκες, έχουμε τις περισσότερες αρχαιότητες, να μη βγάλουμε κανένα φράγκο;", τότε και πάλι η θέση μου θα είναι αρνητική.

Το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής ιδιωτών σε αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο θέλουν να μας το παρουσιάσουν. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν σε λεπτές χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις, στο πιλοτάρισμα ενός αεροσκάφους, στη σύνταξη δικογράφων για ενδιαφέρουσες νομικές υποθέσεις κ.ο.κ. Τι απάντηση θα πάρουν; "Ελάτε κι εσείς"; 

Εάν δεχθούμε ότι δεν θα ήταν κακή η συμμετοχή αυτή, προφανέστατα και θα έπρεπε να τεθούν σαφείς όροι. Ποιοι θα τους θέσουν; Θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μην είναι οι ίδιοι οι αρχαιολόγοι, αλλά επιχειρηματίες και λοιποί ιδιώτες ή πολιτικοί σε ρόλο εκπλήρωσης ρουσφετολογικών υποσχέσεων. Η κατά γενική ομολογία δύσκαμπτη στάση του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί και το άλλοθι για κάθε μορφής αυθαιρεσία.

Τέλος, καλό είναι να διακρίνουμε το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής ιδιωτών σε αρχαιολογικές έρευνες από εκείνο της προσβασιμότητας σε πολλούς αρχαιολογικούς χώρους. Ουδόλως σχετίζονται, το δε ανακάτεμά τους (τεχνηέντως) δεν μου πολυαρέσει. Γιατί κατά τα λοιπά, η εν λόγω συμμετοχή ιδιωτών θα μπορούσε να μας σώσει κι από τις περικοπές των συντάξεων. ;)

Για να το πω με άλλα λόγια: δεν με ενοχλεί εάν ο υπεύθυνος συγκεκριμένης αρχαιολογικής έρευνας έχει τη δυνατότητα να επιτρέψει μια τέτοια συμμετοχή εφόσον πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις που θα καθορισθούν. Το να γίνεται όμως η συμμετοχή αυτή αντικείμενο επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας κι εκμετάλλευσης είναι αδιανόητο και πείτε με κολλημένο, οπισθοδρομικό ή ό,τι άλλο προτιμάτε. 

Ο χρόνος και ο τρόπος παρουσίασης του θέματος με καθιστούν εξαιρετικά καχύποπτο. Αν ήταν να ξεκινήσει διαβούλευση με ορίζοντα τριετίας θα διέφερε και η δική μου στάση. ;)

Τ


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής ιδιωτών σε αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο θέλουν να μας το παρουσιάσουν. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν σε λεπτές χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις, στο πιλοτάρισμα ενός αεροσκάφους, στη σύνταξη δικογράφων για ενδιαφέρουσες νομικές υποθέσεις κ.ο.κ. Τι απάντηση θα πάρουν; "Ελάτε κι εσείς";



Δεν είναι και πολύ ίση η σύγκριση. Οι παραπάνω περιπτώσεις αφορούν ζωές. Εξάλλου πιο πολύ για παρακολούθηση μιλάμε παρά για συμμετοχή και η συμμετοχή δεν θα αφορά δύσκολα πράγματα σε σημαντικής αξίας αρχαία· αν γίνει σωστά, εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής ιδιωτών σε αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο θέλουν να μας το παρουσιάσουν. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν σε λεπτές χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις, στο πιλοτάρισμα ενός αεροσκάφους, στη σύνταξη δικογράφων για ενδιαφέρουσες νομικές υποθέσεις κ.ο.κ. Τι απάντηση θα πάρουν; "Ελάτε κι εσείς";



Εδώ υπερβάλλεις λίγο. Η βοήθεια εθελοντών στις ανασκαφές δεν είναι κάτι πρωτάκουστο (όπως θα ήταν η βοήθεια εθελοντών στο χειρουργείο ή στο πιλοτάρισμα). Δεν έχω δει σελίδα σαν κι αυτή που να διαφημίζει συναρπαστική εργασία στη σύνταξη δικογράφων. (Μμμ, πρέπει να το διαγράψω αυτό. Δεν είναι σωστό να φαίνεται ότι συμφώνησα με τον Helle.) 

Η αρχαιολογία έχει μεγάλη ιστορία εθελοντισμού καθώς και ερασιτεχνών αρχαιολόγων. Ο ανασκαφικός τουρισμός είναι μια καλή ιδέα (νομίζω) και, αν δεν αρκούν οι διασφαλίσεις των αρχαιολόγων της Αρχαίας Μεσσήνης για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία, ας γίνει μέσα από τους αρχαιολόγους των γραφείων. Και ας αναλάβουν την προώθηση οι φορείς του τουρισμού — και τα ξενοδοχεία. Την προώθηση αναλαμβάνουν, το μάρκετινγκ. Δεν κάνουν μαθήματα στους τουρίστες πώς να σκάβουν ή να κοσκινίζουν το χώμα. Δηλαδή, εγώ δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι το πρόβλημα των βουλευτών του Σύριζα ήταν η σχέση της πρωτοβουλίας με το Costa Navarino, αλλά αποκλειστικά το ενδιαφέρον τους να μπει η διαδικασία σε σωστό πλαίσιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2014)

Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, όταν ζεις στην Ελλάδα πάντα φοβάσαι πράγματα που εξαρτώνται από την σωστή τήρηση διαδικασιών.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2014)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την τελευταία φράση του πιο πάνω του Νικελ, που πιστεύω ότι είναι ειρωνική (αν δεν είναι τότε δεν έχω άποψη). 
Όχι μόνο υπάρχει εθελοντισμός στις ανασκαφές αλλά και μεγάλο μέρος του σκαψίματος το κάνουν ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες- σκαφτιάδες από την περιοχή της ανασκαφής. Δεν είναι όλοι αρχαιολόγοι. 
Τώρα, παλιά, πριν το 2001, μπορούσες να ζητήσεις να πας να καθίσεις στο πιλοτήριο με τον πιλότο στα αεροπλάνα και να δεις πώς δουλεύουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2014)

Θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω στη συζήτηση (πιστεύοντας ότι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια καλή συζήτηση) αλλά χρειάζομαι πρώτα μια διευκρίνιση. Υπάρχουν επιστήμες που είναι αποσυνδεδεμένες από την οικονομία και την πολιτική της εποχής τους και αν ναι, ποιες είναι αυτές;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 24, 2014)

Δεν αμφισβήτησε κανένας την παλαιόθεν συμμετοχή εθελοντών σε ανασκαφές. Το ζήτημα έγκειται στο ότι για κάποιους η συμμετοχή αυτή πρέπει να αποτελεί το αντικείμενο εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης και μάλιστα από ιδιώτες.

Εμένα με απασχολεί το ότι πιθανότατα ιδιώτες κάνουν ανασκαφές υπό ομιχλώδες νομικό καθεστώς, το ότι αρχαιότητες και χώροι ανασκαφών βρίσκονται ξαφνικά εντός ιδιοκτησιών ιδιωτών και το ότι κάποιοι βρήκαν τον τρόπο για λίγα φράγκα παραπάνω. Υπάρχουν νόμοι και νομιμότητα. Το πώς οι υποτιθέμενοι υποστηρικτές της νομιμότητας τη λησμονούν όταν δεν τους συμφέρει είναι μάλλον διαφορετική ιστορία.

Και τέλος, ναι, με προσβάλλει ένα άρθρο το οποίο εμφανίζει μεν τρεις πιθανές απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα και στη συνέχεια την τρίτη τη θεωρεί άποψη ψυχάκηδων, τη δεύτερη άποψη κολλημένων και μόνο η πρώτη προβάλλει αγνή, αμόλυντη και λογική, εμπεριέχει μάλιστα και όρους και προϋποθέσεις χωρίς να περιέχει κανέναν. Τέτοιος ορθολογισμός...

Όλη η υπόθεση μυρίζει καλή κι ωραία Ελλάδα: τα συμφέροντα των δικών μας ανθρώπων πάνω από όλα. Κι αν αυτά δεν είναι συμβατά με τη νομιμότητα, τόσο το χειρότερο για τη δεύτερη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2014)

Γιατί οι εθελοντές θέλουν στέγη, τροφή και κάτι να κάνουν όταν δεν είναι στην ανασκαφή; Και κάποιον να τους βοηθήσει να συνεννοηθούν και να τους εξηγήσει δυο πράγματα στη γλώσσα τους, γιατί δε μιλάνε όλοι ελληνικά;
Και γιατί δεν θέλουν να πάνε να χτυπήσουν κάρτα και να δουλέψουν οχτάωρο στον ήλιο και τη σκόνη αλλά να έχουν μια εμπειρία πιο λάιτ που θα συνδυάζει και διακοπές; 
Άρα είναι απαραίτητο να αναλάβει κάποιος τα πρακτικά ζητήματα, γιατί δε γίνεται να ασχολείται η κατά τόπους αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία με θέματα ταξιδιωτικών γραφείων. Και φυσικά η μόνη λύση δεν είναι να πάει ο άλλος στο Κόστα Ναβαρίνο (ορίστε, είπαμε το όνομα!), αλλά αν κάποια τουριστική επιχείρηση θέλει και μπορεί να συνεργαστεί ώστε να προσφέρεται πακέτο και η στέγη, ακόμα καλύτερα. Γιατί είναι κακό να συνεργάζονται τα ξενοδοχεία με τις κρατικές υπηρεσίες; Όταν γίνονται συνέδρια δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια συνεργασία;

Για το συγκεκριμένο ξενοδοχείο δεν έχω άποψη, αλλά θεωρώ ότι αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα και το συζητάω γενικά, όπως γενικά τέθηκε από την αρχή. 

Και επειδή ξέρω ότι οι υπάλληλοι της αρχαιολογικής δεν έχουν χρόνο να ασχολούνται με τέτοια, ούτε είναι της δουλειάς τους, πιο πιθανό το βρίσκω να το οργανώσει κάποιος εκτός αρχαιολογικής υπηρεσίας και να κανονίσει πρόσβαση μετά από συνεννόηση με την υπηρεσία, έναντι αποζημίωσης προς την υπηρεσία για το χρόνο κλπ (χρησιμοποιώ επίτηδες τη λέξη αποζημίωση). Αλλά είναι πιο εύκολο να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο μόνο με ιδιώτες, χωρίς μπλέξιμο με κρατικές υπηρεσίες. 

Τώρα, πολύ θα ήθελα να έκανε το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο κάτι αντίστοιχο επί πληρωμή και να το συνδύαζαν με διαμονή σε κάποιο από τα ξενοδοχεία των Αθηνών. Στο κάτω κάτω εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα είναι, και δεν φαντάζομαι να υπάρχει καμιά υποχρέωση να είναι όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα των μουσείων δωρεάν, γιατί τότε θα είχαν και δωρεάν είσοδο. Ας είναι μη-κερδοσκοπικά, αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Απλά να καλύπτονται τα έξοδα του προγράμματος. 
Αν και μπορώ να φανταστώ μετά το σύλλογο των ξεναγών να διαμαρτύρεται ότι κάνει ξενάγηση π.χ. στο μουσείο ο αρχαιολόγος- δάσκαλος κι όχι τα μέλη του συλλόγου, το σύλλογο διερμηνέων να διαμαρτύρεται που ο δάσκαλος κάνει την ξενάγηση σε ξένη γλώσσα χωρίς να έχει πτυχίο διερμηνείας, το σύλλογο των ταξιτζήδων να διαμαρτύρεται που οι συμμετέχοντες στεγάζονται σε γειτονικό ξενοδοχείο κι έτσι δε χρειάζεται να πάρουν ταξί να τους πάει στο μουσείο κλπ κλπ


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την τελευταία φράση του πιο πάνω του Νικελ, που πιστεύω ότι είναι ειρωνική (αν δεν είναι τότε δεν έχω άποψη).



Συγγνώμη που δεν απάντησα νωρίτερα. Η διατύπωσή μου δεν ήταν ειρωνική (δηλαδή, δεν πιστεύω το αντίθετο απ’ αυτό που λέω)· ήταν πυθική: άφηνα τον καθένα να δώσει την ερμηνεία που αυτός θέλει. Η ειλικρινέστερη διατύπωσή μου θα ήταν: «Ελπίζω ότι οι βουλευτές του Σύριζα δεν είχαν πρόβλημα ως προς τη σχέση της πρωτοβουλίας με το Costa Navarino, αλλά ενδιαφέρονταν αποκλειστικά να μπει η διαδικασία σε σωστό πλαίσιο». Δεν θα έσπευδα να τους αποδώσω αρνητικές προθέσεις αν η επιδίωξή τους ήταν να μπει η διαδικασία σε καλύτερο για όλους πλαίσιο. Χωρίς να ξέρω πολλά πράγματα, η Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία, που θα είναι καλό να αναλάβει τον κεντρικό σχεδιασμό αυτών των δράσεων, θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει από τον Πέτρο Θέμελη, τον αρχαιολόγο που είναι επικεφαλής των ανασκαφών στην Αρχαία Μεσσήνη, να τρέξει ένα πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα και να καταθέσει τις προτάσεις του.

Εδώ βρήκα και διάβασα για την πρόσφατη κόντρα του Θέμελη με το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των αρχαιολόγων:
http://www.press-time.gr/index.php/...era/2528-gine-arxaiologos-me-120-evro-ti-mera

Γενικότερα, σε θέματα ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας εγώ ανήκω σε εκείνους που σε κάθε δράση θα αναζητούσα τον θετικό ρόλο της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας και θα ήθελα να τον αναδείξω και να τον αξιοποιήσω. Εκεί ίσως διαφέρω από πολλούς βουλευτές του Σύριζα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> τα συμφέροντα των δικών μας ανθρώπων πάνω από όλα.


Θα αλλάξω βέβαια λίγο τη συζήτηση, όμως από όσα γνωρίζω για το χώρο, αυτό συμβαίνει ήδη. Αν μάλιστα πιστέψει κανείς τις ιστορίες που ακούει από ανθρώπους του χώρου, υπάρχουν ανασκαφές στις οποίες έχουν σημειωθεί εκτεταμένες καταστροφές επειδή οι άνθρωποι που τις ανέλαβαν είχαν διασυνδέσεις, και όχι προσόντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2014)

Οι πρώτες μου σκέψεις αφορούν το κατά πόσο μπορούμε να βλέπουμε αυτό το θέμα ως κερδοσκοπικό, όταν είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν συμμετοχές σε αριθμούς τύπου «μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε», κάτι που αποκλείει εξ ορισμού τη βαρύνουσα σημασία του κερδοσκοπικού παράγοντα. Ο επιβλέπων αρχαιολόγος μιλάει για 3-4 εθελοντές υπό αυστηρή επίβλεψη, άντε να εισπράξει λοιπόν το ξενοδοχείο ως μεσάζων καμιά 500ριά ευρώ την ημέρα, όπου θα περιέχεται 23% ΦΠΑ και φόρος 26% επί του καθαρού προϊόντος, δηλαδή άντε να μένει κανά 250άρι την ημέρα να μοιραστούν τα δύο συνεταιράκια. Τι όφελος έχουν, λοιπόν, το ξενοδοχείο και ο αρχαιολόγος;

Η υπόθεσή μου είναι ότι το θέμα αφορά απλώς και μόνο καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις. Το ξενοδοχείο προμοτάρει ένα εντυπωσιακό τουριστικό προϊόν, που πραγματικά λίγες χώρες μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι ανάλογο και ο αρχαιολόγος αποκτά πρόσβαση σε πιο ευήκοα ώτα στις διαρκείς αναζητήσεις του για χορηγίες προκειμένου να βρει σοβαρούς πόρους (όχι φραγκοδίφραγκα) για το έργο του.

Είναι επιτρεπτό να κάνουμε δημόσιες σχέσεις με βάση τα αρχαία μας; Το θεωρώ αυτό ως μη ερώτημα, αφού όλη η χώρα αυτό κάνει.

Τι θα γίνει αν εξαπλωθεί αυτή η μόδα; Αν υπάρξουν ασυνείδητοι επικεφαλής ανασκαφών που θα προσπαθήσουν να έχουν 15, 20 και 50 επισκέπτες στις ανασκαφές τους; Εδώ θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι ασυνείδητοι αρχαιολόγοι. Θεωρώ αδιανόητη και τη σκέψη, άρα το θέμα τελειώνει εκεί.

Τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος σουφρώσει κάτι; Υποθέτω ό,τι θα γίνει αν σουφρώσει κάτι σήμερα ένας φοιτητής (ή ένας επικεφαλής ανασκαφών). Προφανώς διαθέτουμε ήδη και κατάλληλη και αυστηρή νομοθεσία.

Και τι θα γίνει με τα επιστημονικά και εμπορικά δικαιώματα των επικεφαλής των ανασκαφών; Τις πρώτες δημοσιεύσεις, τις χορηγίες έναντι ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ; Υποθέτω ότι και αυτά θα μπορεί να τα ζυγίζει κατά περίπτωση ο επικεφαλής αρχαιολόγος.

Επομένως; Επομένως, αν είναι εφικτό και οι συνθήκες το επιτρέπουν, γιατί όχι. Ας είναι άλλο ένα βέλος στη φαρέτρα του επικεφαλής αρχαιολόγου. Τους εμπιστευόμαστε για το μείζον. Στο έλασσον θα κολλήσουμε;


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2014)

Συμφωνώ ως προς το δημοσιοσχεσίτικο. Αυτός που θα έρθει αύριο να παρακολουθήσει όλα αυτά μπορεί μεθαύριο να κάνει μια γερή δωρεά στο μουσείο της περιοχής ή μπορεί απλά να δείξει τις φωτογραφίες στους φίλους του και να αποφασίσουν να έρθουν κι αυτοί Ελλάδα την επόμενη χρονιά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Πάντως, επειδή εγώ είμαι παιδί που δεν θέλω να μου μένουν πολλές απορίες, θα ήθελα να αντιληφθώ την ειδικότερη άποψη του Ρογήρου (και όχι μόνο του Ρογήρου). Η αντίρρηση αφορά:


το ρόλο της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας σε δραστηριότητες που θεωρούμε ότι πρέπει να ρυθμίζονται μόνο από το κράτος;
το ρόλο της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας ειδικά σε σχέση με τη διαχείριση των μουσείων και των αρχαιολογικών χώρων;
τη συμμετοχή επισκεπτών στον ανασκαφικό τουρισμό με αντίτιμο;
τη συμμετοχή επισκεπτών στον ανασκαφικό τουρισμό με αντίτιμο που εισπράττει ιδιώτης (δηλ. δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν το σύνολο του αντιτίμου περιερχόταν στο δημόσιο ταμείο);
τη συμμετοχή επισκεπτών στον ανασκαφικό τουρισμό εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν διασφαλίσεις για ένα σωρό θέματα (κλοπές, ατυχήματα, ζημιές κτλ);
Ξέχασα κάτι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2014)

Εγώ κατάλαβα επίσης, ότι ο Ρογήρος είχε ισχυρή ένσταση και ως προς το άρθρο στην εφημερίδα: για τον χρόνο ανακίνησης του θέματος αλλά για τον τρόπο της παρουσίασής του. Με πολλαπλές επιλογές που ήταν μόνο μία και με ανάμειξη ουσιαστικά άσχετων θεμάτων· τι σχέση έχουν π.χ. οι μισθοί των αρχαιοφυλάκων με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Καλά, δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα περιφερειακά θέματα. Δεν φτάνει μέχρι εκεί η περιέργειά μου.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, επειδή εγώ είμαι παιδί που δεν θέλω να μου μένουν πολλές απορίες, θα ήθελα να αντιληφθώ την ειδικότερη άποψη του Ρογήρου (και όχι μόνο του Ρογήρου). Η αντίρρηση αφορά:
> 
> 
> το ρόλο της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας σε δραστηριότητες που θεωρούμε ότι πρέπει να ρυθμίζονται μόνο από το κράτος;
> ...



Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω, υπενθυμίζοντας ευθύς εξαρχής τους κινδύνους που ενέχουν οι συνοπτικές παρουσιάσεις θέσεων επί ζητημάτων που είναι σύνθετα.

1. Επί της αρχής, είμαι αντίθετος προς το ενδεχόμενο οι αρχαιότητες εν γένει και οι αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές ειδικότερα να αποτελούν αντικείμενο εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης και μάλιστα από ιδιώτες.

2. Θεωρώ θεμιτή και επιθυμητή την εθελοντική συμμετοχή ιδιωτών σε ανασκαφές εφόσον υπάρχει σύμφωνη γνώμη των υπεύθυνων αρχαιολόγων και, ει δυνατόν, επαρκές νομικό πλαίσιο.

3. Δεν απορρίπτω το ενδεχόμενο συμμετοχής με καταβολή τιμήματος, εφόσον το τίμημα χρησιμοποιείται για τη χρηματοδότηση ανασκαφών, συντήρηση αρχαιοτήτων και άλλες συναφείς δράσεις. 

4. Δεν απορρίπτω αυτό που θα ονομάζατε ανασκαφικό τουρισμό, εφόσον η αρμοδιότητα ανήκει στους αρχαιολογικούς φορείς και εφόσον υπάρξει το κατάλληλο νομικό πλαίσιο που θα διασφαλίζει τα αυτονόητα.

5. Ιδιωτικοί φορείς του τουριστικού τομέα προφανώς και μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν στην όλη προσπάθεια υποβοηθητικά (παρέχοντας πακέτα στέγης, διατροφής, άλλων δραστηριοτήτων κ.λπ.) ποτέ όμως οργανώνοντας οι ίδιοι τις ανασκαφές (αν είναι δυνατόν) και εισπράττοντας αντίτιμο για τη συμμετοχή στις ανασκαφικές εργασίες.

6. Προφανώς και είμαι τουλάχιστον καχύποπτος με τον χρόνο και τον τρόπο παρουσίασης του θέματος. Δεν πρόκειται να επικροτήσω αυτούς που παίζουν μπάλα σε γήπεδο άλλου και ζητούν κι εισιτήριο. Και φοβούμαι ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με μία κλασσικότατη περίπτωση ελληνικής διευθέτησης ζητήματος με ό,τι αυτό προϋποθέτει και συνεπάγεται (και δεν είναι διόλου καλό).

7. Προφανώς αναγνωρίζω ότι η αριθ. 1 θέση μου δεν είναι απαραίτητα (σήμερα ή μπορεί να μην είναι αύριο) κι αυτή που επικρατεί στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Αν είναι να οδηγηθούμε σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση, ας το κάνουμε όπως επιβάλλει η σύγχρονη δημοκρατία. Με διαβούλευση μεταξύ όλων των εμπλεκομένων κι ενδιαφερομένων. Όχι με τετελεσμένα και με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση συγκεκριμένων συμφερόντων.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 25, 2014)

Τέλος, χάριν πληρότητας, παραθέτω αυτούσια και τη σημερινή ανάρτησή μου στο ΦΜΠ, όπου περιλαμβάνονται οι απόψεις που με πιο αποσπασματικό τρόπο είχα ήδη διατυπώσει στο φόρουμ μας. Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την κατάχρηση του χώρου.

"Ο παράλληλος βιασμός λογικής και νομιμότητας

Έντονη διαμάχη έχει ξεσπάσει μετά την ερώτηση βουλευτών της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης σχετικά με πρόγραμμα συμμετοχής ιδιωτών σε αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές έναντι τιμήματος που θα καταβάλλουν στον "διοργανωτή" (εν προκειμένω σε μεγάλο ξενοδοχειακό συγκρότημα).

Ανεξαρτήτως των κινήτρων των ερωτούντων βουλευτών, οι οποίοι σε τελική ανάλυση φέρνουν στην επιφάνεια ένα υπαρκτό ζήτημα, με προβληματίζει ιδιαιτέρως η επιχειρηματολογία των υποστηρικτών του εγχειρήματος, διότι αντιβαίνει κατά τα φαινόμενα τόσο στην ορθή λογική όσο και στην αρχή του σεβασμού της νομιμότητας.

Αφήνω κατά μέρος την (εξοργιστική, κατά τη γνώμη μου) όλως μεροληπτική παρουσίαση των διαφόρων απόψεων επί του θέματος σε ορισμένα άρθρα (το όχι είναι "άποψη για ψυχάκηδες" - κι αφήνω ασχολίαστο τον λανθάνοντα ρατσισμό προς τους ψυχικά νοσούντες -, το "ναι μεν, αλλά" είναι "άποψη για κολλημένους", και μόνο το ολόθερμο ναι αποτελεί βάσιμη άποψη, "εμπεριέχει μάλιστα και όρους και προϋποθέσεις" τους οποίους εμείς οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι δεν μπορούμε να δούμε μια και δεν υπάρχουν).

Η πρώτη λογική πλημμέλεια των υποστηρικτών έγκειται στο ότι συγχέουν, σκοπίμως ή όχι, δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα: την εθελοντική συμμετοχή ιδιωτών σε ανασκαφικές έρευνες και την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της συμμετοχής αυτής και μάλιστα από ιδιώτες. Η πρώτη είναι θεμιτή και επιθυμητή, εφόσον υπάρχει η σύμφωνη γνώμη (ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, γίνεται με πρωτοβουλία) των ιδίων των υπεύθυνων αρχαιολόγων. Ας πούμε ότι, όσον αφορά τη μεσαιωνική αρχαιολογία που με ενδιαφέρει, στη Γαλλία υπάρχουν τέτοια προγράμματα ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1960. Άλλο όμως η εθελοντική συμμετοχή και άλλο η εμπορική εκμετάλλευσή της από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα. Θα επιτραπεί φαντάζομαι σε ορισμένους να πιστεύουν ότι οι αρχαιότητες δεν μπορούν να αποτελούν αντικείμενο εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης από ιδιωτικούς φορείς.

Εν συνεχεία, προβληματίζει η προβολή εγχειρημάτων του τύπου "πώς τολμάτε να κατακρίνετε το εγχείρημα όταν υποστηρίζεται από τον τάδε αρχαιολόγο με την τεράστια προσφορά δεκαετιών και από τον δείνα πολιτικό στον οποίο θα πρέπει να είμαστε ευγνώμονες για τη μία ή την άλλη απόφασή του". Καταρχάς, ούτε αμφισβητούμε το έργο του ενός ή του άλλου ούτε τις καλές προθέσεις τους. Καμία αντίρρηση να τους τιμούμε για αυτά που έχουν προσφέρει. Όμως, δεν είναι δυνατό να επικροτήσουμε την εμπλοκή τους σε δραστηριότητες αμφίβολης νομιμότητας όσο κι αν είναι καλόπιστη και καλοπροαίρετη.

[από άποψη λογικής, το επιχείρημα μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τον γνωστό παραλογισμό κάποιων που υποστήριζαν ότι "δεν είναι δυνατό να καταδικαστεί για φόνο ο Χ συνθέτης λαϊκών τραγουδιών με την τεράστια προσφορά" - στον οποίο εύστοχα απαντούσε ο συγχωρεμένος Ηλ. Μπαζίνας με την επισήμανση ότι "τότε ο Μπετόβεν θα πρέπει να είχε το ελεύθερο να εξολοθρεύσει τον πληθυσμό δύο.τριών ηπείρων"].

Επιπροσθέτως, αντιβαίνει προδήλως στη λογική η ανάμειξη (τεχνηέντως) του επίμαχου ζητήματος με αυτό της προσβασιμότητας αρχαιολογικών χώρων. Τι πάει να πει ότι με την επί πληρωμή συμμετοχή ιδιωτών σε ανασκαφές θα εξασφαλισθεί η πρόσβαση σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους οι οποίοι είναι απρόσιτοι λόγω έλλειψης κονδυλίων; Αν το τραβήξουμε, μπορούμε να υποστηρίξουμε ότι το εγχείρημα θα μας σώσει κι από την περικοπή των συντάξεων. Κι έπειτα, ενοχλεί τους υποστηρικτές το ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση για το κοινό σε κάποιους αρχαιολογικούς χώρους λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων για τη δημιουργία υποδομών, αλλά δεν τους ενοχλεί όταν αρχαιολογικοί χώροι βρίσκονται ως διά μαγείας περίκλειστοι κι αποκλεισμένοι για το κοινό εντός "ιδιωτικού χώρου";

Τα ερωτήματα κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι: διενεργούνται στην Ελλάδα αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές από ιδιώτες και σε καθεστώς αμφίβολης (τουλάχιστον) νομιμότητας; Αποτελούν μέσο παράνομο προσπορισμού κέρδους; Υπάρχουν αρχαιολογικοί χώροι από τους οποίους το κοινό είναι αποκλεισμένο, διότι για περίεργους λόγους αυτοί βρίσκονται εντός χώρου που ανήκει στην κυριότητα ιδιώτη; Υπάρχει νομικό καθεστώς που να διέπει τη συμμετοχή ιδιωτών στις αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές; Κι αν δεν υπάρχει, μόνη μας έγνοια πρέπει να είναι η τυπική "νομιμοποίηση" προβληματικών εγχειρημάτων;

Με απλά λόγια: εάν το ζητούμενο είναι να χτυπήσουμε όλοι μαζί χαρωπά τα χεράκια μας ώστε να περιορισθούν οι ζημίες (ή να αυξηθούν τα κέρδη) κάποιας ξενοδοχειακής επένδυσης, ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν θα πάρω. Εάν το ζητούμενο δεν είναι άλλο από το να συνταχθούμε με λογικές του επιπέδου "ρε μάγκες, έχουμε τις περισσότερες αρχαιότητες, να μη βγάλουμε κανένα φράγκο;", τότε και πάλι η θέση μου θα είναι αρνητική.

Εάν επιθυμούμε να λάβουμε αποφάσεις επί του ζητήματος (ακόμη κι αν αυτές οι αποφάσεις καταλήγουν στη δικαίωση της άποψης προς την οποία είμαι αντίθετος), ας τις λάβουμε όπως αρμόζει στο πλαίσιο δημοκρατίας. Μετά από ώριμη διαβούλευση μεταξύ όλων των εμπλεκομένων και ενδιαφερομένων. Όχι για να εξυπηρετήσουμε τους φίλους μας ή τις ιδεοληψίες μας".


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινίσεις. (Ευπρόσδεκτη και η προσθήκη.) Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω με κανένα από τα σημεία. Απλώς δηλώνω άγνοια για όλες τις λεπτομέρειες του #6. Και πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι το #1, όπως διευκρινίζεται κι από το #7, είναι μια ευρύτερη συζήτηση. Ας πούμε ότι όλοι θα θέλαμε να επέτρεπαν οι συνθήκες να στηρίζαμε εμείς οι φορολογούμενοι κάθε δραστηριότητα του πολιτισμού. Οι διαφωνίες αρχίζουν όταν οι συνθήκες δεν επιτρέπουν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2014)

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να λέμε, Νίκελ, ότι θα έπρεπε όλα να χρηματοδοτούνται από τους φόρους μας μεν, αλλά η ανάγκη μας κάνει να κάνουμε εκπτώσεις και υποχωρήσεις. Δεν είναι έκπτωση η διοργάνωση εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων για το κοινό. Αντιθέτως, θα έπρεπε να είναι επιθυμητή η προσέγγιση του κοινού από τις διάφορες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, για τη διάδοση της γνώσης, την επιμόρφωση του λαού κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Εγώ είπα ότι θα θέλαμε όλοι να επέτρεπαν οι συνθήκες να στηρίζαμε εμείς οι φορολογούμενοι κάθε δραστηριότητα του πολιτισμού, αλλά, όταν δεν επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες (δηλαδή, δεν φτάνουν τα λεφτά των φορολογουμένων), αρχίζουμε να διαφωνούμε ως προς την ιεράρχηση των προτεραιοτήτων. Μια κοινοτοπία είπα. Π.χ. μια νέα κυβέρνηση που στην αντιπολίτευση έχει υποσχεθεί τα πάντα (όπως άλλωστε κάνει κάθε καλή αντιπολίτευση), αντιμέτωπη με την πραγματικότητα θα αναγκαστεί να ιεραρχήσει προτεραιότητες. Πάνω εκεί, θα αρχίσει τις διαφωνίες με τους πολίτες, τους ψηφοφόρους της, τους βουλευτές της. Κοινότοπα πράγματα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο Θέμελης, αντιμέτωπος με την οικονομική στενότητα, τόλμησε να κοιτάξει προς τη μεριά της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας (έτσι το καταλαβαίνω). Δεν έκανε δηλαδή κάτι για να βοηθήσει οικονομικά την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Έκανε κάτι για να βοηθήσει το ανασκαφικό του έργο. Επειδή ωστόσο τόλμησε να κοιτάξει προς το μέρος της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας για βοήθεια, δεν είχε τη βοήθεια των συναδέλφων του συνδικαλιστών ή των βουλευτών για να βρεθεί κάποια λύση, η καλύτερη λύση. Απλώς του μπλοκάρανε την ιδέα. Αν δεν μάθουμε να καθόμαστε κάτω όλοι μαζί για να βρίσκουμε τις σωστότερες λύσεις και μαθαίνουμε μόνο να κοντράρουμε τους άλλους και να μπλοκάρουμε τις ιδέες τους, θα πονέσουμε πολύ σ' αυτή τη χώρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2014)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάτι που να εξηγεί πώς σκέφτονταν να το δουλέψουν το εγχείρημα. Υποθέτω ότι θα ήταν κάτι σαν το field school που έχουν στην αρχαιολογική ανασκαφή της Ίκλαινας, λίγα χιλιόμετρα πιο πέρα, όπου οι Αμερικανοί αρχαιολόγοι κάνουν ανασκαφές νομιμότατες με άδεια από το κράτος και με τη βοήθεια φοιτητών και εθελοντών (που πληρώνουν για το προνόμιο). Όπου, παρεμπιπτόντως, κλείνουν ένα ξενοδοχείο της περιοχής ολόκληρο για να τους στεγάσει (όχι το Κόστα Ναβαρίνο). 

Για να δούμε τι κάνουν οι Αμερικανοί:

Από εδώ οι πληροφορίες για το κόστος κλπ του 2012, για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα:
_Cost: $2,890 (Room, Board, local transportation, visits to archaeological sites and museums, archaeological support) + EITHER tuition fees of $1,600 OR Volunteer fees of $1,890_
Volunteer fees άμα θες απλώς να παρακολουθήσεις (οπότε δεν έχεις καμιά επιχορήγηση από το πανεπιστήμιο, όπως οι φοιτητές, και πληρώνεις κανονικά)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν η ιδέα για το τωρινό προέκυψε ως εξής: το 2014 δεν λειτούργησε το field school των Αμερικανών (γιατί είπαν να καθίσουν να μελετήσουν τα ευρήματα αντί να ψάχνουν νέα). Που σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι φοιτητές έμειναν χωρίς πρακτική εξάσκηση, οι εθελοντές χωρίς το χόμπι τους κι ο ξενοδόχος χωρίς την τακτική πελατεία του. Οπότε ίσως να σκέφτηκαν αφού υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, να το οργανώσουν σε κάποιον άλλο αρχαιολογικό χώρο στην περιοχή.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 8, 2014)

Ανασκαφικός τουρισμός: συζήτηση ή σύγκρουση;
(του Θεόδωρου Γιαννόπουλου)


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2014)

Έξοχος ο κύριος!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2014)

Costas said:


> Έξοχος ο κύριος!


Όντως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ για την παραπομπή. Τώρα κατάφερα να το διαβάσω. 
Διάβασα κι αυτό μετά (για να διαφημίσουμε και τη δουλειά του Θ.Γ.).
http://www.kathimerini.gr/482211/ar...-politismoy/poia-einai-h-katagwgh-twn-ellhnwn


----------

